# Aerocycle On Rrb



## Jarod24 (Jun 23, 2016)

For all you guys that don't frequent RRB. Fresh find. Check it out

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index....with-a-recent-find-its-a-30s-aerocycle.98994/


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2016)

Someday in my dreams I'll have one of those.   Awesome basket!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 23, 2016)

whatcha ya'll think that'll sell for, guesstimate?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

10k


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I read all of the comments on RRB. Price wise I'm pretty much with Slick on this one although if there are a couple of people out there that just have to have it then things could get crazy. As noted rear rack and taillight are missing. There are some excellent repo racks out there and a real one can be found. The taillight is uber rare though and that may take awhile. A year or so ago a pretty crappy one sold at auction for $9400 not including fees or taxes which took it up to about $11k or so. This will be interesting--especially if the selling price is known! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2016)

I noticed that Nick claims the original color to be black.
Obviously, the paint we can see is not original.
Have you seen this bike in person, Nick?
Is there original black paint under the over paint?
If so, an original black and silver or red Aerocycle would be really cool to see.
It seems like a natural color combination, especially since Schwinn had so much black paint on hand, that I don't see why they wouldn't of painter some this way.
Definitely a valuable bike for sure, but don't forget, original finish is everything it seems these days, and restored bikes are practically the kiss of death, unless you have one of three guys in the country do the restoration which will not be cheap, but the only way to go if you were to go that route.
An original tail light will run upwards of one to two thousand dollars or more if you can find one.
I'm thinking, to make this baby whole again and looking the way it should, you're talking at least 4 grand.
And that is probably a minimum.
Of course you could go cheesy, but this is not the type of bike you cheese out on.
I've seen badly restored Aerocycles, and the first response is always, wow! It's too bad the guy didn't get that right, or it would look pretty good if it wasn't for the clear coat.
Have it done right, or not at all!
But, with that said, congratulations on the exciting find.
There's nothing wrong with riding it just the way you found it.
It's unique, that's for sure, and if there is original black paint under there, then you've got a reall y fun project to work on.
That black and orange Roadmaster Supreme that showed up at the CWC ride was covered in black and red paint.
Now look at it!
The owner did an outstanding job preserving that beauty's original paint, and as far as anyone knows, it's the only original paint black and orange one around.
Pretty cool!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 24, 2016)

No I haven't Seen the bike In person but the tank door is open and the paint inside is quite shiny and not over sprayed compared to the outer paint which is a lot more dull. I also see no trace of sliver or red when looking to see if a repaint missed any spots.

Nick.



cyclingday said:


> I noticed that Nick claims the original color to be black.
> Obviously, the paint we can see is not original.
> Have you seen this bike in person, Nick?
> Is there original black paint under the over paint?
> ...


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 24, 2016)

there is no orig paint showing on that bike . ..  theres brush stokes on the inside of tank


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> there is no orig paint showing on that bike . ..  theres brush stokes on the inside of tank



I'm with Stigster on this one


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2016)

I dig the old paint job and would leave it like that


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah love the paint!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

Figured it was a good idea to post all his pics here for our own data base


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 24, 2016)

I have a feeling that Aerocycle has glow in the dark paint on it.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jun 24, 2016)

Schwinn Aerocycle for Sale $12,000 ! on 1stdibs website....

Is this for Real?

Here is the link

https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/more-furniture-collectibles/sports/schwinn-aerocycle/id-f_876327/

After you land on the page use the side arrows to scroll through all 7 images or see below...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 25, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I have a feeling that Aerocycle has glow in the dark paint on it.



It really does look like the right color! What an awesome idea either way. I really dig the paint job on this bike, repaint or not.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 25, 2016)

Isn't that guy wanting to sell it? Why would someone tell him not to post it on here because his "inbox will get full".


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2016)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Schwinn Aerocycle for Sale $12,000 ! on 1stdibs website....
> 
> Is this for Real?
> 
> ...





I don't think this bike is original as it appears to be. You can see a lot of work done on rack and struts, handlebars, and horn are surely replacements along with seat post and possibly pedals. Yea I know that's nit picking but $12k ain't chump change either (at least to me). V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't think this bike is original as it appears to be. You can see a lot of work done on rack and struts, handlebars, and horn are surely replacements along with seat post and possibly pedals. Yea I know that's nit picking but $12k ain't chump change either (at least to me). V/r Shawn



I agree with you Shawn,those look almost neon compared to the rest of the bike.If I were to buy that 12K bike is REPLACE those parts with some original lesser condition pieces..Cant imagine itd be that tough to find a used prewar seatpost at least..


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Isn't that guy wanting to sell it? Why would someone tell him not to post it on here because his "inbox will get full".



Probably for the same reason someone would tell him it worth max $6500 but to put it up here for $7000 and not take any less.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2016)

Yeah, fortunately, he never got around to re chroming the chainguard, because that is the hardest original chrome piece to find.
I had a 36 Cycleplane/Motorbike that a previous owner did the same thing.
It was an original patina bike that all of the bright work had been re chromed.
I sold all of that stuff, and then slowly went about replacing it all with og chrome.
The chainguard turned out to be pretty tough to find.
This Aerocycle looks pretty good paint wise, but you'd sure hate to have to replace a bunch of stuff after shelling out 12 K on it.


----------



## jkent (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't know why everyone is so eager to jump on the FEEBAY ban wagon.
If that was my bike and I was going to sell it, I would try to sell the bike on a forum first.
Put a realistic price on it and just see what happens. From the replies the owner has given, He will obviously make a huge chunk off the bike no matter what he does.
If you put the bike on Ebay and pay the Ebay and PayPal fees and you sell the bike for $10,000 
After fees to Ebay you will lose a grand in fees.
That is just stupid to pay that kind of fees for listing a bicycle.
Before I will pay that kind of fees, I would take  $500 less and sell it on a forum for $8500. 
$1,000 ++++ in fees is hiway robbery.
And I would bet that someone would step up in less than a day and pay the $8500.
So for me personally 
Ta Hell with FEEBAY 
Let a true bicycle collector have a chance at the bike before one of the butchers on ebay get thier hands on it and the bike ends up in pieces.
And give the Ebay giant a grand for listing the bike.
jkent


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2016)

Id suggest ebay because the guy probably thinks its a $300 bike. And most of the guys that are on rrbs think its a $150 bike. Some of those guys are transplanted over here now too. Having full blown conversations in a thread, constantly bumping it up over where they're going to be tomorrow night. This ain't fb.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2016)

Yeah, my first reaction when I see a Aerocycle show up on a site called Ratrod Bikes, is to cringe and think about how this one will look when it's entered in the next build off.
Twisted chrome struts and a hundred spoke wheels comes to mind.
Just kidding of course.
 I think the owner knows what he's got by now.
I'm sure he'd like to cash it out as soon as possible.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2016)

I honestly like RRB. You have some 'junkyard' type project guys who'll graft a weedwhacker to a frame, but then you have friendly, and at least somewhat helpful people too. They're certainly creative there.

The collectible value of this is higher than most bikes on RRB, but there are several people over there who have warned the seller it is worth a lot of money.  Finding a bike like this is a blessing and a curse, in a way. 

It's a blessing because it's so collectible and valuable, but it's a curse in that you can be beset with messages from people trying to lowball the bike, or scoop it out from under others. It can be stressful and time-consuming that way, especially if you're a $200 project type builder. 

My suggestion is to do nothing with it and sell it as is. On another, more common project, I might try to strip the paint back to the original, if at all possible (sometimes yes and sometimes no). But on this, just sell it and take the money. I wouldn't want to screw around with something that valuable.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 25, 2016)

++++++++


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 25, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, my first reaction when I see a Aerocycle show up on a site called Ratrod Bikes, is to cringe and think about how this one will look when it's entered in the next build off.
> Twisted chrome struts and a hundred spoke wheels comes to mind.
> Just kidding of course.
> I think the owner knows what he's got by now.
> I'm sure he'd like to cash it out as soon as possible.



I'd have a wizard on a mountain with a half naked chick around his leg airbrushed on that tank.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I'd have a wizard on a mountain with a half naked chick around his leg airbrushed on that tank.



That'd be sweet!  I might Digi camo it, maybe screw a pistol holster to the side of the tank and replace that headlight with something modern....Some HD wheels too with off road tread.  Get a better seat for it too.  Yeah.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> That'd be sweet!  I might Digi camo it, maybe screw a pistol holster to the side of the tank and replace that headlight with something modern....Some HD wheels too with off road tread.  Get a better seat for it too.  Yeah.



Yeah, lime green glitter. Don't forget the spare tire in the back


----------



## jkent (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm sure the owner of the bike is very aware of the value of the bike by now.
He knows very well it's not a $300-$500 bike.
Jkent


----------



## DR Feelgood (Jun 26, 2016)

Owner of the bike checking in here ... Been very busy, but I will try to get pictures of the inside of the tank tomorrow, provided i can borrow my sons phone (his is 4k mines not).

I hate to see it chopped up or parted out, and would prefer to sell it to an enthusiast who cherish it. Perhaps even a partial trade for a cheap cruiser (2-300) that I can have fun with... 

As for why I chose RRB, it was due to fact that since the bicycle is so rare, there isn't much information available, let alone anyone who has come into contact with one past few years that I could find on google. I noticed a thread of someone coming upon one in a barn there, and figured it be a good place to start.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 26, 2016)

DR Feelgood said:


> Owner of the bike checking in here ... Been very busy, but I will try to get pictures of the inside of the tank tomorrow, provided i can borrow my sons phone (his is 4k mines not).
> 
> I hate to see it chopped up or parted out, and would prefer to sell it to an enthusiast who cherish it. Perhaps even a partial trade for a cheap cruiser (2-300) that I can have fun with...
> 
> As for why I chose RRB, it was due to fact that since the bicycle is so rare, there isn't much information available, let alone anyone who has come into contact with one past few years that I could find on google. I noticed a thread of someone coming upon one in a barn there, and figured it be a good place to start.




Good response......


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome to The Cabe.
We had a little gathering of Aerocycles at our fall swap meet last year.
It was fun to see a line up of these bikes in all their stages of antiquity.
Your bike is another nice addition to the family.
It's always interesting to see what a former owner decided to do with their bike.
In your case, the old airplane motif was just so passé and Black & Glow Juice was just so cool!
I remember when I was a kid, I painted Glow Juice dots on the ceiling of my bedroom so that I could see the stars at night.
Here is a picture of some of the Aerocycles that came out last fall.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 27, 2016)

Oddly enough - seeing this bike cements for me just how much the appeal of the original is in the details - colors, accessories, graphics... and *not* in the form itself....:eek:...


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 27, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with ebay at all.  Yes, you pay fees, but it is precisely the auction format that allows for lightning to strike...  selling prices *sometimes* far exceed learned estimates.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 27, 2016)

EBAY IT! Free listing fees if you set a price on a 30 day listing, you can always do the make offer thing with that.  Instead of having a relative few people making you offers and I cant really say much about the morality of those who probably have contacted you with offers....you get the a lot wider audience and could screen folks a bit too through messages if you kept your BIN price high enough to make sure it is not a evil parter outter or other person you deem unworthy of the bikes possession.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> EBAY IT! Free listing fees if you set a price on a 30 day listing, you can always do the make offer thing with that.  Instead of having a relative few people making you offers and I cant really say much about the morality of those who probably have contacted you with offers....you get the a lot wider audience and could screen folks a bit too through messages if you kept your BIN price high enough to make sure it is not a evil parter outter or other person you deem unworthy of the bikes possession.




I think a Buy It Now price would be silly for him, a RESERVE price would be smarter, set a price he would like to obtain, and hope it gets there.

dougfisk is correct, eBay is a good thing, it will create competition and hopefully get him the best price, even after fees.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 27, 2016)

Why would a BIN price with best offer be "Silly"?  Your silly, silly. Hell, this whole thing is silly.  Im gonna sell seashells with sally on the silly seashore to make some money to bid on this puppy. lolooo


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> Oddly enough - seeing this bike cements for me just how much the appeal of the original is in the details - colors, accessories, graphics... and *not* in the form itself....:eek:...



I agree.
Ultimately this bike will find the right owner that will invest in restoring it, but I'm not that guy.
I'm the guy that will take an original with hardly the remnants of the plane decal over an accurate, professional repaint and that gap widens with acquisition cost.
Chris


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 28, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Why would a BIN price with best offer be "Silly"?  Your silly, silly. Hell, this whole thing is silly.  Im gonna sell seashells with sally on the silly seashore to make some money to bid on this puppy. lolooo




It's silly because if he sets it too low and doesn't let the market determine the price he won't get the most he can from the sale. A high reserve allows him to sell if he wants, or chose to relist it. 

It's also silly because I didn't want to call the Buy It Now idea stupid lol

You better start selling a lot of silly sea shells if you want to be a player on this one lolooo


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 28, 2016)

rfeagleye said:


> It's silly because if he sets it too low and doesn't let the market determine the price he won't get the most he can from the sale. A high reserve allows him to sell if he wants, or chose to relist it.
> 
> It's also silly because I didn't want to call the Buy It Now idea stupid lol
> 
> You better start selling a lot of silly sea shells if you want to be a player on this one lolooo



What are you 12 years old?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

I am 13 & that bike comeing  home to me ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 28, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I am 13 & that bike comeing  home to me ha ha ha ha ha ha



Muwhahhaha...If you want it, I KNOW it will!   I was unaware of the crazy price of the ops bike, i was good to 4-5K, but this is gonna get silly! Im just ready for the auction and let everyone get their wallets out   Some sentimental stuff for me, but Id rather a chainless or 3 or a rare CWC for the numbers being tossed about.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2016)

no I am going to  let you guy,s  go 4 it  I like to  watch


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 28, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> no I am going let you guy,s  go 4 it  I like watch



LOL,  Im gonna be out quick on this one, Id like to have it, but not as bad as some people.  A schwinn?! Im ashamed to admit I even want it.


----------



## DR Feelgood (Feb 7, 2017)

Well time for an update I guess... Ive run into some hard times, and as much as I wanted to keep it, I must part with it or loose my house. 

Bike will be up for sale next couple days to the highest bidder, unless someone can offer a cash deal before I throw it up on ebay. It saddens me to even type this, and the amount of stress I am under is incredible.

I will be posting it in the for sale section, as advised .... sorry mods (y)


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)

If you are listing it here it needs a final sale price. If you want best offer list it on ebay. Im very sorry to hear that you hit hard times. I wish you well with a speedy sale.


----------



## DR Feelgood (Feb 7, 2017)

TYVM. I listed it for sale correctly, here is a link to the sale post 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-aerocycle-for-sale-need-to-sell-fast.104951/#post-684588


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 7, 2017)

DR Feelgood said:


> Well time for an update I guess... Ive run into some hard times, and as much as I wanted to keep it, I must part with it or loose my house.
> 
> Bike will be up for sale next couple days to the highest bidder, unless someone can offer a cash deal before I throw it up on ebay. It saddens me to even type this, and the amount of stress I am under is incredible.
> 
> I will be posting it in the for sale section, as advised .... sorry mods (y)




It's just a bike in the end. Always make sure you 'land on your feet' first; bikes come after that. I hope things improve for you.


----------

